

Ask HN: Are you familiar with this new "Expert Chat" in StackOverflow? - tzury


======
tzury
Here is one I just had

<http://adviza.stackexchange.com/transcript/MbSE6J4TEqiO>

~~~
chris_dcosta
Hilarious.

I guess since Jeff left, there's no limit to the stupidity that can be
accomplished by over-eager investors.

